# New Paperwhite



## Speaker-To-Animals (Feb 21, 2012)

I guess we're getting a new PaperWhite for sure. I was searching around and noticed in the left hand navigation bar had an option for "All-New Kindle Paperwhite" and it leads here.

It looks like pretty much the standard paperwhite page as a placeholder, but it's definitely a separate page.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Hmmmm.....

It does let you sign up to be notified. 

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Interesting!  

If it's true, I betcha after Apple does it's thing on the 9th, the Zon will announce a press event.


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Hmmmm.....
> 
> It does let you sign up to be notified.
> 
> Betsy


I'm not seeing the sign-up for this....

Edited: Let me rephrase... On the page that is linked to in the original post, I see a sign up, but I also see the notification that I bought this item in 2013.  When I click on the link to the "current" offering, I don't see a sign up and I also don't see the band across the top telling me I've already bought this.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

KimberlyinMN said:


> I'm not seeing the sign-up for this....
> 
> Edited: Let me rephrase... On the page that is linked to in the original post, I see a sign up, but I also see the notification that I bought this item in 2013.  When I click on the link to the "current" offering, I don't see a sign up and I also don't see the band across the top telling me I've already bought this.


I got it when I went to the page. Maybe you have to be signed in to Amazon?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

KimberlyinMN said:


> I'm not seeing the sign-up for this....
> 
> Edited: Let me rephrase... On the page that is linked to in the original post, I see a sign up, but I also see the notification that I bought this item in 2013.  When I click on the link to the "current" offering, I don't see a sign up and I also don't see the band across the top telling me I've already bought this.


yes, it says across the top that I bought it back in 2013

There's also a link in the orange bar to go to the 'current' version -- which goes to the model that now ships with 4GB vs 2GB of storage. They made that change quietly over the summer. (When I go to _that_ page, it does not say I've already bought it.)

Where you'd normally see prices, and get to choose between SOs or not, it says it's not yet available and sign up to be emailed. That's not a link; however, on the right side, where you'd expect the 'buy' button, is a button to sign up to be notified. Once you do sign up, that changes to a notice that you are signed up.

In clicking around a while, I'm not sure this is really indicative of anything but confusion on the site because of having changed the amount of memory and given it a new ASIN in the process. Except for the slight differences at the top, the descriptions and spec sections are IDENTICAL on the two pages. Maybe they're sort of using the old page as a placeholder so when a new product is announced there's a slot to put it in right away?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

KimberlyinMN said:


> I'm not seeing the sign-up for this....
> 
> Edited: Let me rephrase... On the page that is linked to in the original post, I see a sign up, but I also see the notification that I bought this item in 2013.  When I click on the link to the "current" offering, I don't see a sign up and I also don't see the band across the top telling me I've already bought this.


Well, yeah, there's not a link to be notified when it's available on the current item because it's available.--the sign up is on the "new item" page. It's visible whether you are signed in or not. I signed up to be notified and now it says "you have signed up to be notified when this item becomes available.










What Ann said, though--this may be nothing more than a placeholder while they're redesigning the site.


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

Ah... I did see that. I was just "confused" because of the banner that says I already bought it.


----------



## Speaker-To-Animals (Feb 21, 2012)

If you go to the menu and select "books" look on the sidebar. I'm getting this, which is what caught my eye. I


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

Doesn't seem to be of anything that would be of any interest to me. Where is our ability to use more fonts. I'm not sure there is anything diffferent from what we have now other than how they package it all together. This would be a big disappointment,

Steve


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

stevene9 said:


> Doesn't seem to be of anything that would be of any interest to me. Where is our ability to use more fonts. I'm not sure there is anything diffferent from what we have now other than how they package it all together. This would be a big disappointment,
> 
> Steve


Well, but, though this page indicates it's 'all new', everything on the page is exactly the same as the current model page. Which is why I think it might just be a sort of placeholder page that, if a new device is announced, they can quickly edit and substitute.

But, at this point, we're just speculating that there's a new one coming -- because of the 'all new' usage and the link to sign up for notification -- but there's certainly nothing concrete about features or specs. I even did a quick check through the major tech blogs and all I found was news that the Fire TV is soon to be available in the UK and Germany


----------



## Speaker-To-Animals (Feb 21, 2012)

Yeah, it's exactly the same page as the existing one so I think it's a placeholder and the jumped the gun on the sidebar or just wanted to start signups and save the details for a big reveal.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Well I am keeping my ears, um eyes on the PW pages. I have the PW1 and was never really happy with it. It is very splotchy and has bad lighting patterns so annoying to use when I need the light, evening and night. I think I just ended up with a bad one and it was the 3rd replacement at the time. 

I am sure that even the PW2 was a better version, but at the time I just couldn't justify the cost of another kindle. So its 2 years old now and the battery is going down so fast and its still really sluggish since that big update. I mean sluggish that even the changing pages takes 2-3 times longer than my basic. 

So I like the overall idea of a PW, but I just need to update my old sluggish one. If there is a new version great, if there isn't, I'll probably just get the current PW before xmas. I am in no hurry.


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

Look, it's real simple. I want to use my own fonts. If Jeff Bezos can spend $250 million for the Washington Post, he can spend the $22.75 it would take to impliment my font change. Is that asking too much from someone who has prime Amazon boxes being delivered every other day. I think if I have a child I will have him delivered overnight by prime (I'll even spend the extra $3.95 for overnight).

Steve


----------



## Marie Long (Jan 11, 2014)

Seems legit. Well, I may or may not trade in my semi-new Paperwhite for one of the newer versions whenever it comes out. Interesting that Amazon is keeping all this under wraps. It makes sense that they would wait until the Apple announcement before revealing it.


----------



## John F (May 19, 2014)

I'm very well satisfied with the Paperwhite 2, and doubt that there can be any new features or improvements that could persuade me to replace it. But I guess we'll see.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

John F said:


> I'm very well satisfied with the Paperwhite 2, and doubt that there can be any new features or improvements that could persuade me to replace it. But I guess we'll see.


Exactly.  I'm rather afraid they'll have thought up something I simply _must_ have.


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Exactly.  I'm rather afraid they'll have thought up something I simply _must_ have.


I know. I love my PW, but I'm ready for a new toy.


----------



## jeffyen (Sep 18, 2010)

Kat S said:


> I guess we're getting a new PaperWhite for sure. I was searching around and noticed in the left hand navigation bar had an option for "All-New Kindle Paperwhite" and it leads here.
> 
> It looks like pretty much the standard paperwhite page as a placeholder, but it's definitely a separate page.


Actually this is the *old* kindle page because I remember seeing it before.  Recently they increased the memory to 4gb, so this particular url refers to the older version. The link there will take you to the current PW2, version 2.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

jeffyen said:


> Actually this is the *old* kindle page because I remember seeing it before.  Recently they increased the memory to 4gb, so this particular url refers to the older version. The link there will take you to the current PW2, version 2.


Yes -- that's what we've decided.

But what is NEW since the last time I looked at that page -- and I've looked at it a couple of times since the news about the memory increase came out -- is the link on the right where you can sign up to be notified when it's out. And as Kat posted above, there's a link that indicates an 'all new' PW. It's possible it's just an error, or mis-directed link. But there's hope.


----------



## rlkubi (Dec 7, 2009)

They have refurbished Paperwhites (wifi and 3G) on special today at 8 and 12.  Maybe another sign?


----------



## dianasg (Jan 8, 2010)

Just another data point: I just bought and received the new 4Gb PW2 this week. When I click on the link in the OP, I see the orange bar to go to the new version, but no "you bought this" bar. When I click to go to the new version, I DO get the "you bought this" bar. Which tells me that the new version is just the 4gb PW2.


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

DianaGabriel said:


> Just another data point: I just bought and received the new 4Gb PW2 this week. When I click on the link in the OP, I see the orange bar to go to the new version, but no "you bought this" bar. When I click to go to the new version, I DO get the "you bought this" bar. Which tells me that the new version is just the 4gb PW2.


Ah.. that does make sense. 

I think the only thing they could add would be the page turn buttons (and still have the touch screen). It's just too dang cold in the winter in NW Minnesota to even have to move the fingers to try to tap a screen. Actually, my finger tips are usually so cold that they are hard. (My cat can EASILY change the screen for me.) BUT... I love the PW2.


----------



## Speaker-To-Animals (Feb 21, 2012)

Yeah, I would prefer buttons. Particularly really late at night when I'm just so tired, but OMG is this book great and I'm at 90% and I'm going to finish it if it kills me. That's what the touchscreen really starts to get into my face and I'm going backwards instead of forwards and so on.


----------



## Drewbo (Aug 16, 2014)

The Australian Amazon portal looks slightly different to the US one now, using the wording "All-New" in the title and the word "New" prefacing the Paperwhite options in the upper banner. Device looks to be the same, though.

http://www.amazon.com.au/gp/feature.html?ie=UTF8&docId=3077740006


----------



## kb7uen Gene (Mar 13, 2009)

What's the latest word on color EINK?  I'm going to hold out for that display technology to hit the streets.  Because beyond the lack of color with the current display technology, the Paperwhite 2/3G seems to address all my other needs just fine.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Obviously, I don't _know_ anything -- none of us do really: it's all speculation at this point.

BUT, I, personally, don't expect Amazon to go with color eInk any time soon -- unless the clarity/responsiveness/cost of the technology has really drastically improved lately. I expect them to stick with B&W eInk but tweak features. For those that want color, there's the Fire line.

But, again, I don't KNOW ANYTHING.


----------



## auburn1975 (Sep 4, 2010)

My heart's desire is that it has a speaker with Text-to-speech functionality... Come on, Amazon; please come through for us travelers as we have had nothing since the Kindle Keyboard.


----------



## kc8172 (May 15, 2009)

Is this what we have been waiting for? I just logged into Amazon and the kindle page shows a "new" Kindle for $139, but it seems to be basically the same except with 25% faster processor . I read through quickly and there are some features that are highlighted as "IMPROVED".  

If this is it, what a disappointment ! I was hoping for something along the lines of the Kobo Aura HD, I guess I'm going to be skipping the new "Kindle" .  I was so wanting a new toy


----------



## auntmarge (Dec 4, 2008)

kc8172 said:


> Is this what we have been waiting for? I just logged into Amazon and the kindle page shows a "new" Kindle for $139, but it seems to be basically the same except with 25% faster processor . I read through quickly and there are some features that are highlighted as "IMPROVED".
> 
> If this is it, what a disappointment ! I was hoping for something along the lines of the Kobo Aura HD, I guess I'm going to be skipping the new "Kindle" . I was so wanting a new toy


Could you post a link to where you're seeing that? I see nothing about a new PW, and it's hard to believe they wouldn't be shouting it from the rooftops.


----------



## kc8172 (May 15, 2009)

Ok really really weird when I checked earlier they was a banner on Amazon ( where you can buy a kindle) 3 Kindles were listed $ 119, $139 , & $189 (3G ). Just checked and now it's back to $119 Paperwhite? 

Maybe an announcement is coming later today! 

I am living in Eastern time zone so maybe when the West coast wakes up ! Lol


----------



## auntmarge (Dec 4, 2008)

kc8172 said:


> Ok really really weird when I checked earlier they was a banner on Amazon ( where you can buy a kindle) 3 Kindles were listed $ 119, $139 , & $189 (3G ). Just checked and now it's back to $119 Paperwhite?
> 
> Maybe an announcement is coming later today!
> 
> I am living in Eastern time zone so maybe when the West coast wakes up ! Lol


'

I'm in the East, too. I haven't had an actual Kindle since I sold my PW1 maybe a year and a half ago but my tablet just isn't doing it for me any more. If there's going to be a new one I'll wait for it, but oh how I wish I had one now!


----------



## CAR (Aug 1, 2010)

I found this Paperwhite cover description on Amazon today.

For Both 2012 Kindle Paperwhite Cover And 2013 Kindle Paperwhite 2 Case (Not Fit 2014 Kindle Paperwhite 3 Case)

Interesting.....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

CAR said:


> I found this Paperwhite cover description on Amazon today.
> 
> For Both 2012 Kindle Paperwhite Cover And 2013 Kindle Paperwhite 2 Case (Not Fit 2014 Kindle Paperwhite 3 Case)
> 
> Interesting.....


Indeed; implies a new shape. 

Do you have a link to which cover has that? Not seeing it yet....


----------



## CAR (Aug 1, 2010)

Hope this link works...
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00KD7ZRJ4/ref=cm_sw_r_awd_ACsgub1E41E3M

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ah...third party manufacturer...do they know something or just hedging their bets?  I'm guessing the latter...

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Agree with Betsy.

Still . . . . even if they don't REALLY know anything, it's possible they know just enough that it makes sense to hedge their bets.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I agree w Ann n Betsy.
I think, as someone else mentioned; the PW3 will probably have swipe and page turn buttons.  I am content with my PW2.  Unless there is some major change, I don't see me going for it... Having had the K1, K3, FireHDX, PW2....I think I'm good.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Ah...third party manufacturer...do they know something or just hedging their bets? I'm guessing the latter...
> 
> Betsy


Seeing as how the Amazon link to the upcoming Kindle Voyage User's Guide indicates a power button on the back of the new-yet-to-be-announced-Kindle, I'm now more prone to think they "knew something".


----------



## northofdivision (Sep 7, 2010)

i'm surprised all the kindles got posted today without Jeff B presenting them first. wonder if all three will have the same software capabilities? excited to see a hands on.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

crebel said:


> Seeing as how the Amazon link to the upcoming Kindle Voyage User's Guide indicates a power button on the back of the new-yet-to-be-announced-Kindle, I'm now more prone to think they "knew something".


Well, yeah, in hindsight... 

Though, technically, that's the Voyage, not a new Paperwhite. 

Betsy


----------



## CAR (Aug 1, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Well, yeah, in hindsight...
> 
> Though, technically, that's the Voyage, not a new Paperwhite.
> 
> Betsy


Interesting point Betsy. It's one that even Amazon blurs the lines on. 
Here is a quote from the Amazon Voyage press release:

Next Generation Paperwhite Display

Kindle Voyage uses a brand new Paperwhite display, with the highest resolution, highest contrast, and highest brightness of any Kindle. With 300 pixels per inch, the new Paperwhite display delivers laser-quality text and images.


----------

